# Lowriders-Unlimited & Impalas C.C. Yuba City: ∙



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

**SAVE THE DATE**

Lowriders-Unlimited & Impalas C.C. Yuba City Chapter Present:

NOR-CAL SHOW AND SHINE 

Saturday - May 19th, 2007

Washington Square Park - 10th and E Street Marysville, CA 95901 

Move-in 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. / Show 11 a.m. to 5 p.m. 

**Free Admission**

All vehicles welcome - All clubs and solo riders welcome

Stay tuned, flyers coming soon!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

this show has what most others dont.




ITS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



EVERYONES FAVORITE FOUR LETTER WORD :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW* SOCIOS *WILL BE THERE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Good looking out there Impalas. You know the members of Devotion Car Club will be there in full effect! Please send us some flyers & entry forms as the date gets closer!


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for showing interest and support!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Feb 26 2007, 01:02 AM~7352748
> *Thanks to everyone for showing interest and support!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD TO HEAR THINGS CAME ALONG GARY


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 26 2007, 10:20 AM~7354347
> *GOOD TO HEAR THINGS CAME ALONG GARY
> *


Mochate con un sponsorship from Autozone, que no wey?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Feb 26 2007, 02:34 PM~7355564
> *Mochate con un sponsorship from Autozone, que no wey?
> *


Gambino haven't seen you in while guey :biggrin: Please PM me details


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON WILL BE MAKING THE DRIVE TO BACK YOU GUYS UP ON THE SHOW. WE MADE IT A MANDATORY EVENT SO WE'LL ALL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 26 2007, 02:07 PM~7355783
> *STOCKTON WILL BE MAKING THE DRIVE TO BACK YOU GUYS UP ON THE SHOW. WE MADE IT A MANDATORY EVENT SO WE'LL ALL BE THERE! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TO HEAR BRO!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry for the bigger one, didn't realize it was that big.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Feb 27 2007, 04:46 PM~7366741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a little big but nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

putting the date on my calender. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Feb 27 2007, 06:25 PM~7367826
> *
> *


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Show-Stoppin Foshow!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Feb 27 2007, 08:25 PM~7367826
> *
> *


THESE FLYERS CAME OUT LOOKING PRETTY TIGHT  GOOD WORK GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

FYI 

Event + Flyer posted to the Impalas site  :


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7390829
> *FYI
> 
> Event + Flyer posted to the Impalas site   :
> ...


Thanks Jenn!


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

We just had a meeting today and decided that we will have best of trophies. So hope it sounds more to show up :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by apimp60_@Mar 4 2007, 07:25 PM~7406647
> *We just had a meeting today and decided that we will have best of trophies.  So hope it sounds more to show up  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't forget this show in Stockton 2 weeks before. :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Mar 5 2007, 09:13 AM~7409822
> *Don't forget this show in Stockton the week before.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE THERE.


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Mar 9 2007, 06:35 PM~7446782
> *TTT
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT GARY...GLAD TO HEAR THINGS CAME THROUGH GOOD  HIT UP A MESSICAN :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 12 2007, 07:11 AM~7460129
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT GARY...GLAD TO HEAR THINGS CAJME THOUGH GOOD  HIT UP A MESSICAN :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 12 2007, 07:11 AM~7460129
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT GARY...GLAD TO HEAR THINGS CAJME THOUGH GOOD  HIT UP A MESSICAN :biggrin:
> *


YOUR AN EMBARASSMENT TO YOUR OWN KIND. CANT EVEN SPELL. :uh: LOL


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 12 2007, 07:11 AM~7460129
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT GARY...GLAD TO HEAR THINGS CAJME THOUGH GOOD  HIT UP A MESSICAN :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2007, 02:33 PM~7462439
> *YOUR AN EMBARASSMENT TO YOUR OWN KIND. CANT EVEN SPELL.  :uh: LOL
> *


I'M ON HERE AT WORK AND TYPE FAST SO I WON'T GET CAUGHT AND END UP LIKE YOUR KINDA GUEY


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 12 2007, 09:52 AM~7460607
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 13 2007, 06:57 AM~7468084
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SO ARE YOU GOING TO ACTUALLY SHOW UP TO THE CAR SHOW?


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 13 2007, 10:47 AM~7468878
> *SO ARE YOU GOING TO ACTUALLY SHOW UP TO THE CAR SHOW?
> *


MMMM NO SE....I HAVE PLANS FOR MY CAR...I MIGHT BRING IT OUT FOR A LIL WHILE AND TAKE BACK INTO THE GARAGE...REDOING THE WHOLE CAR


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 14 2007, 09:34 AM~7475966
> *MMMM NO SE....I HAVE PLANS FOR MY CAR...I MIGHT BRING IT OUT FOR A LIL WHILE AND TAKE BACK INTO THE GARAGE...REDOING THE WHOLE CAR
> *


NEWS FLASH BRO, YOU DON'T HAVE TO TAKE YOUR CAR. :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 14 2007, 12:40 PM~7476758
> *NEWS FLASH BRO, YOU DON'T HAVE TO TAKE YOUR CAR.  :uh:
> *


NAH DUH GUEY, BUT A SHOW IS MORE FUN WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR RIDE WITH YOU  BUT I'LL WE'LL SEE WHATS CRACKIN  WHEN YOUR 63 COMING OUT BRO?


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 1 2007, 12:16 PM~7382309
> *THESE FLYERS CAME OUT LOOKING PRETTY TIGHT   GOOD WORK GUYS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Sounds like fun we will see you there.


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

:uh: I though AutoZone for sure would help out with the show, but I guess they are helpless when it comes to helping out the community. :buttkick:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 14 2007, 04:09 PM~7478962
> *:uh: I though AutoZone for sure would help out with the show, but I guess they are helpless when it comes to helping out the community.  :buttkick:
> *


we get hooked up from oroville and chico autozone is the shit it all about who u know :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 14 2007, 11:40 AM~7476758
> *NEWS FLASH BRO, YOU DON'T HAVE TO TAKE YOUR CAR.  :uh:
> *


Good, then I'll see you guys there! :biggrin: :ugh: ........ In my Chevrolegs


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 14 2007, 06:09 PM~7478962
> *:uh: I though AutoZone for sure would help out with the show, but I guess they are helpless when it comes to helping out the community.  :buttkick:
> *


DEPENDS ON WHICH ONE YOU WENT TO? :biggrin: 
THEY HELPED OUT WHEN WE HAD THE CAR WASH FOR LEO WITH SUPPLIES AND ALL


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 14 2007, 01:18 PM~7477373
> *NAH DUH GUEY, BUT A SHOW IS MORE FUN WHEN YOU HAVE YOUR RIDE WITH YOU  BUT I'LL WE'LL SEE WHATS CRACKIN  WHEN YOUR 63 COMING OUT BRO?
> *


I JUST ABOUT HAVE ALL THE PIECES BRO, NOW IT'S JUST ALL ABOUT PUTTING IT TOGETHER.


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 15 2007, 06:33 AM~7482562
> *DEPENDS ON WHICH ONE YOU WENT TO? :biggrin:
> THEY HELPED OUT WHEN WE HAD THE CAR WASH FOR LEO WITH SUPPLIES AND ALL
> *


Its all good Kragen came through, I know Leo was telling the truth when he said they don't do sponser's!
:nosad:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 15 2007, 07:20 PM~7486576
> *Its all good Kragen came through, I know Leo was telling the truth when he said they don't do sponser's!
> :nosad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: well theres your mistake you talked to LEO :uh: talk to Gary the main manager, he makes the calls


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 15 2007, 10:04 AM~7483230
> *I JUST ABOUT HAVE ALL THE PIECES BRO, NOW IT'S JUST ALL ABOUT PUTTING IT TOGETHER.
> *


THATS COOL BRO. WHENS THE PARTY GOING TO BE AT YOUR NEW PAD? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 16 2007, 07:13 AM~7489533
> *THATS COOL BRO. WHENS THE PARTY GOING TO BE AT YOUR NEW PAD? :biggrin:
> *


DON'T GET OFF TOPIC GUEY.... :twak:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 19 2007, 10:02 AM~7506412
> *DON'T GET OFF TOPIC GUEY.... :twak:
> *


 :nono: You know better :roflmao:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 19 2007, 06:26 PM~7509488
> *:nono: You know better  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Mar 19 2007, 05:46 PM~7509692
> *
> *


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Mar 19 2007, 10:01 PM~7511054
> *
> *


ORALE WE GOT LATINO VELVET IN THE HOUSE MY HOMIE GAMBINO aka JAY-TEE AND HUGGY65 aka BABY BEESH/BASH OR WHATEVER THE HELL HE CALLS HIM SELF NOW A DAYS :biggrin: ...YOU GUYS GONNA DOING ONE UP AT THE SHOW :cheesy: ...BEEN WANTING TO HEAR "BACK TO THE HOTEL" OR "RAZA PARK" :biggrin:...I'LL BE SURE TO PUT ON MY SPEED-O AND TAKE THEM OFF AND THROW THEM AT YOU WHEN YOUR ON STAGE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:02 AM~7506412
> *DON'T GET OFF TOPIC GUEY.... :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: TRY TO CONVERSATE WITH SOMEONE Y LES COMIENSA A DOLER EL CULO :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 PM~7511293
> *ORALE WE GOT LATINO VELVET IN THE HOUSE MY HOMIE GAMBINO aka JAY-TEE AND HUGGY65 aka BABY BEESH/BASH OR WHATEVER THE HELL HE CALLS HIM SELF NOW A DAYS :biggrin: ...YOU GUYS GONNA DOING ONE UP AT THE SHOW :cheesy: ...BEEN WANTING TO HEAR "BACK TO THE HOTEL" OR "RAZA PARK" :biggrin:...I'LL BE SURE TO PUT ON MY SPEED-O AND TAKE THEM OFF AND THROW THEM AT YOU WHEN YOUR ON STAGE
> *


 :barf:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 20 2007, 10:58 AM~7513966
> *:barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ok maybe not me but maybe scott will :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 PM~7511293
> *ORALE WE GOT LATINO VELVET IN THE HOUSE MY HOMIE GAMBINO aka JAY-TEE AND HUGGY65 aka BABY BEESH/BASH OR WHATEVER THE HELL HE CALLS HIM SELF NOW A DAYS :biggrin: ...YOU GUYS GONNA DOING ONE UP AT THE SHOW :cheesy: ...BEEN WANTING TO HEAR "BACK TO THE HOTEL" OR "RAZA PARK" :biggrin:...SPEED-O AND TAKE THEM OFF AND THROW THEM AT YOU WHEN YOUR ON STAGE </span>*




:barf: :werd:


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 19 2007, 08:25 PM~7511293
> *ORALE WE GOT LATINO VELVET IN THE HOUSE MY HOMIE GAMBINO aka JAY-TEE AND HUGGY65 aka BABY BEESH/BASH OR WHATEVER THE HELL HE CALLS HIM SELF NOW A DAYS :biggrin: ...YOU GUYS GONNA DOING ONE UP AT THE SHOW :cheesy: ...BEEN WANTING TO HEAR "BACK TO THE HOTEL" OR "RAZA PARK" :biggrin:...I'LL BE SURE TO PUT ON MY SPEED-O AND TAKE THEM OFF AND THROW THEM AT YOU WHEN YOUR ON STAGE
> *


hey pinche ENCIAS :biggrin: , I dont know where you got that whole babybash bullshit from, you must be totally confused on who people are :loco:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 21 2007, 08:07 AM~7520895
> *:yes:
> *


DAMN DUDE, WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP SO EARLY?


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:52 AM~7521196
> *DAMN DUDE, WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP SO EARLY?
> *


Just here Wacking the dog!!!! :scrutinize: 

My bad I mean walking the dog! :biggrin:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 21 2007, 04:23 PM~7523928
> *Just here Wacking the dog!!!! :scrutinize:
> 
> My bad I mean walking the dog! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Mar 21 2007, 12:39 AM~7519798
> *hey pinche ENCIAS :biggrin: ,  I dont know where you got that whole babybash bullshit from, you must be totally confused on who people are :loco:
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Mar 20 2007, 05:12 PM~7516430
> *[/color]
> 
> :barf:  :werd:
> *


I'LL BE SURE TO GET AN EXTRA ONE FOR YOU TOO GARY


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 19 2007, 09:25 PM~7511293
> *ORALE WE GOT LATINO VELVET IN THE HOUSE MY HOMIE GAMBINO aka JAY-TEE AND HUGGY65 aka BABY BEESH/BASH OR WHATEVER THE HELL HE CALLS HIM SELF NOW A DAYS :biggrin: ...YOU GUYS GONNA DOING ONE UP AT THE SHOW :cheesy: ...BEEN WANTING TO HEAR "BACK TO THE HOTEL" OR "RAZA PARK" :biggrin:...I'LL BE SURE TO PUT ON MY SPEED-O AND TAKE THEM OFF AND THROW THEM AT YOU WHEN YOUR ON STAGE
> *


WHO MAKES YOUR SPEEDOS VIC, BARNUM AND BAILEY, PINCHE CIRCUS TENTS? :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:35 AM~7529154
> *WHO MAKES YOUR SPEEDOS VIC, BARNUM AND BAILEY, PINCHE CIRCUS TENTS?  :roflmao:
> *


WHO SUPPLIES YOUR MAKEUP GUEY MARY KAY OR IS IT REVALON? OR ARE YOU JUST A COVER UP GIRL??? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Mar 21 2007, 12:39 AM~7519798
> *hey pinche ENCIAS :biggrin: ,  I dont know where you got that whole babybash bullshit from, you must be totally confused on who people are :loco:
> *


NO MAMES GUEY, WHEN I SEEN YOU GUEY I THOUGHT YOU WERE A REPLICA O BABY BASH :biggrin: EVEN YOU COUSIN CALLS YOU THAT AT TIMES :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 22 2007, 02:57 PM~7530993
> *WHO SUPPLIES YOUR MAKEUP GUEY MARY KAY OR IS IT REVALON? OR ARE YOU JUST A COVER UP GIRL??? :biggrin:
> *


DON'T TURN THAT SHIT AROUND ON ME GUEY, SCOTT TOLD ME HOW YOU GET ALL DRESSED UP IN YOUR MAKE-UP AND HI HEELS (THE 1-TON MODELS) TO GO OUT ON THE TOWN. :ugh:

BY THE WAY: THANKS FOR SCREWING UP THE TOPIC :twak:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> DON'T TURN THAT SHIT AROUND ON ME GUEY, SCOTT TOLD ME HOW YOU GET ALL DRESSED UP IN YOUR MAKE-UP AND HI HEELS (THE 1-TON MODELS) TO GO OUT ON THE TOWN. :ugh:
> 
> BY THE WAY: THANKS FOR SCREWING UP THE TOPIC :twak:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7531009
> *NO MAMES GUEY, WHEN I SEEN YOU GUEY I THOUGHT YOU WERE A REPLICA O BABY BASH :biggrin:  EVEN YOU COUSIN CALLS YOU THAT AT TIMES :roflmao:
> *


LEAVE IT TO GOOD OL' VIC TO COME UP WITH WEIRD COMPARISONS :uh:


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

Pinche Vic, lla no manches con tu name calling :no: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> > DON'T TURN THAT SHIT AROUND ON ME GUEY, SCOTT TOLD ME HOW YOU GET ALL DRESSED UP IN YOUR MAKE-UP AND HI HEELS (THE 1-TON MODELS) TO GO OUT ON THE TOWN. :ugh:
> >
> > BY THE WAY: THANKS FOR SCREWING UP THE TOPIC :twak:
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Mar 22 2007, 06:13 PM~7531939
> *Pinche Vic, lla no manches con tu name calling :no:  :nono: :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD CARLOS...YOUR COOL GENTE IN MY BOOK  HOWS YOUR IMPALA COMING ALONG?


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 22 2007, 06:30 PM~7532438
> *ITS ALL GOOD CARLOS...YOUR COOL GENTE IN MY BOOK   HOWS YOUR IMPALA COMING ALONG?
> *


sup victorino :nicoderm:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Mar 22 2007, 07:38 PM~7532498
> *sup victorino :nicoderm:
> *


QUE ONDA BARRRRY! BE GETTING THE MONTE JUICED UP HERE SOON  ME AND EDGAR ARE TRYING TO WORK SOMETHING OUT TO MAKE IT HIT PRETTY GOOD


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

WOW, I see all the "love" going around in this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

He said, to make the car go boing. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by apimp60_@Mar 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7534300
> *He said, to make the car go boing.  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :loco: 

TTT WITH THIS TOPIC AND BEYOND


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HOW THINGS GOING GARY?


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 22 2007, 05:30 PM~7532438
> *ITS ALL GOOD CARLOS...YOUR COOL GENTE IN MY BOOK   HOWS YOUR IMPALA COMING ALONG?
> *


Its going good, just gotta put my front-end and interior together, then I'm ready to roll SStyle


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Mar 23 2007, 05:40 PM~7539091
> *Its going good, just gotta put my front-end and interior together, then I'm ready to roll SStyle
> *


So which ride do you plan on taking to the Redding show the vert, or the hard top?


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Whats up Impalas? Were is the yuba show going to be at did it change from whats on the flyer?


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 24 2007, 11:01 AM~7542694
> *Whats up Impalas? Were is the yuba show going to be at did it change from whats on the flyer?
> *


No still the same! Its going to be at WASHINGTON SQUARE PARK, 10th & E Street, Marysville. Hope to see Boulevard Image out thier representing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 24 2007, 01:35 AM~7541548
> *So which ride do you plan on taking to the Redding show the vert, or the hard top?
> *


Redding show? What redding show? When? Info please. :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

hey slim u guys  still going to redding and fresno or just redding?


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> No still the same! Its going to be at WASHINGTON SQUARE PARK, 10th & E Street, Marysville. Hope to see Boulevard Image out thier representing! :thumbsup:
> [/qu
> Boulevard Image will be in the house.Sounds like fun.I am looking forward to meeting you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 24 2007, 05:14 PM~7544302
> *Redding show? What redding show? When? Info please.  :biggrin:
> *



http://www.koolaprilnites.com/kool.cfm 


Its a good show and a really good cruise!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 24 2007, 11:01 AM~7542694
> *Whats up Impalas? Were is the yuba show going to be at did it change from whats on the flyer?
> *


OUR CHICO CHAPTER IS THE ONE THAT HAD A BIT OF TROUBLE GETTING A LOCATION FOR THEIR SHOW BUT I THINK THEY GOT IT LOCKED IN NOW. THEIRS IS HAPPENING SOMETIME IN JUNE....SOMEONE CAN GIVE YOU THE INFO FOR THAT ONE...DON'T HAVE THE CALENDAR IN FRONT OF ME.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@Mar 25 2007, 08:36 AM~7546919
> *http://www.koolaprilnites.com/kool.cfm
> Its a good show and a really good cruise!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Gary. I have heard of this show but never been. Maybe I will see about going this year. And of course, we will be at this show too. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Mar 23 2007, 06:40 PM~7539091
> *Its going good, just gotta put my front-end and interior together, then I'm ready to roll SStyle
> *


COOL  I'LL BE ROLLIN IN MY MC "BROWN SOCIETY" STYLE


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Mar 24 2007, 05:29 PM~7544384
> *hey slim u guys   still going to redding and fresno or just redding?
> *


What up D, yeah plan on hitting up Fresno! Probably leave Sunday morning. Hey if you see Ernie tell him whats up with the material!! :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 26 2007, 01:52 PM~7555398
> *What up D, yeah plan on hitting up Fresno! Probably leave Sunday morning. Hey if you see Ernie tell him whats up with the material!! :biggrin:
> *


cool ill ask him we are leaven friday after work stayn at jerrys brother house he live down there


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 28 2007, 09:59 AM~7568482
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wow: :loco: :werd:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

INVATATION :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 28 2007, 02:09 PM~7570656
> *:wow:  :loco:  :werd:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Mar 28 2007, 05:37 PM~7571668
> *:buttkick:
> *


 hno: hno:   :werd:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MONTE CARLO (Mar 30, 2007)

Just lifted the ride, so you know I'll be their!! (thanks to Lowriders Unlimited for the hook up) :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MONTE CARLO_@Mar 30 2007, 04:50 AM~7582795
> *Just lifted the ride, so you know I'll be their!! (thanks to Lowriders Unlimited for the hook up) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ONE RIGHT THERE  

THERES ANOTHER 77 IN TOWN THAT GETTING LIFTED...BUT YOU PROBABLY WONT SEE THAT THING IN ANOTHER 3 YEARS :uh: ....BUT THERE IS A 79 THATS IN THE WORKS AND WILL BE OUT IN A FEW WEEKS  ....SO I'LL BE SURE TO SAY "HI" :wave: :wave:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MONTE CARLO_@Mar 30 2007, 02:50 AM~7582795
> *Just lifted the ride, so you know I'll be their!! (thanks to Lowriders Unlimited for the hook up) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 1 2007, 11:32 PM~7599811
> *:thumbsup:
> *



X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 24 2007, 12:35 AM~7541548
> *So which ride do you plan on taking to the Redding show the vert, or the hard top?
> *


VERT STYLE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 26 2007, 08:42 AM~7553046
> *COOL   I'LL BE ROLLIN IN MY MC "BROWN SOCIETY" STYLE
> *


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Apr 2 2007, 06:57 PM~7604872
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

YES...TO THE MOTHA FUCKIN TOP


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 3 2007, 01:50 PM~7611036
> *YES...TO THE MOTHA FUCKIN TOP
> *



:wow:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

pick up your parts yet RagTtreySS?????


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 3 2007, 05:56 PM~7612151
> *:wow:
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 4 2007, 08:04 AM~7615950
> *:werd:  :loco:
> *



:wow:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 4 2007, 05:50 PM~7619607
> *:wow:
> *


PINCHE ERNIE MAMILAS :biggrin:


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## apimp60 (Nov 28, 2006)

:no:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by apimp60_@Apr 5 2007, 11:38 PM~7628859
> *:no:
> *


:yessad: :yessad: :wow: <------This last lil guy cracks me up :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@Apr 9 2007, 08:33 PM~7654456
> *TTT uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SMOKING IS BAD FOR YOU :nono:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 10 2007, 10:05 AM~7657394
> *SMOKING IS BAD FOR YOU  :nono:
> *


 :werd: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 10 2007, 02:26 PM~7660019
> *:werd:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


QUE OJOS DE WEY PELAS.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

They are asking for the Lowriders community support.We will be meeting at the Target Parking lot on Broadway in Sac at 8 am on the 21st of April so we could cruise over there together. We need an estimate on how many cars will be there so they could save us some parking in front of the capitol.Let me know ASAP at Boulevard Image . Thanks Hpe To see you there.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7667525
> *QUE OJOS DE WEY PELAS.
> *


BETTER PELAR OJOS QUE OTRAS COSAS GUEY


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 13 2007, 10:20 AM~7683550
> *BETTER PELAR OJOS QUE OTRAS COSAS GUEY
> *


SO ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW?


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2007, 09:23 AM~7649778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 13 2007, 01:47 PM~7684411
> *SO ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW?
> *


DEPENDS...IS THERE GONNA BE FREE HOTDOGS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 16 2007, 07:48 AM~7701677
> *DEPENDS...IS THERE GONNA BE FREE HOTDOGS :biggrin:
> *


ALL THE HOTDOGS AND CHORIZO YOU WANT BRO.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 16 2007, 01:00 PM~7703387
> *ALL THE HOTDOGS AND CHORIZO YOU WANT BRO.
> *


 :uh: :uh: I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE SAFE TO POST THAT UP KNOWING THAT EDGAR DOESN'T GET UP ON HERE AND REPLYING BACK WITH A HOMOSEXUAL TENDENCIES....BUT FORGOT ABOUT HOW JOTOLIN TAMBIEN ERES :uh:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 17 2007, 06:52 AM~7710124
> *:uh:  :uh: I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE SAFE TO POST THAT UP KNOWING THAT EDGAR DOESN'T GET UP ON HERE AND REPLYING BACK WITH A HOMOSEXUAL TENDENCIES....BUT FORGOT ABOUT HOW JOTOLIN TAMBIEN ERES :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 16 2007, 12:00 PM~7703387
> *ALL THE HOTDOGS AND CHORIZO YOU WANT BRO.
> *




I'M NOT GOING NOW   :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 18 2007, 05:18 PM~7722161
> *I'M NOT GOING NOW      :biggrin:
> *


ERNIE LIKES SAUSAGE FEST :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 19 2007, 07:17 AM~7726222
> *ERNIE LIKES SAUSAGE FEST :biggrin:
> *


GOOD OL' VIC, MESSING UP THE TOPIC AGAIN :uh:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

~Things are lookin good for the show~


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Yuba City doing big thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 19 2007, 07:17 AM~7726222
> *ERNIE LIKES SAUSAGE FEST :biggrin:
> *


pinche vic, stop talking about wrinkle sticks :0


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 19 2007, 01:09 PM~7728307
> *GOOD OL' VIC, MESSING UP THE TOPIC AGAIN  :uh:
> *


YOUR THE ONE REPLYING BACK "THEY'LL BE ALL THE HOT DOGS AND CHORIZO YOU WANT" :uh: NOW TELL ME WHO STARTED IT :uh:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is Slimjezzy and Al (Yuba CIty-IMPALAS ) cruising in Redding this past weekend!


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

And don't forget Gary! With his "62" drop top!! :biggrin:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

nice pics!!


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's some more reddin' cruise pics. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Nice pics!!! The baby in the car seat is crashed out! :cheesy: :angel:

What was going on in Redding....and hey - isn't that an Impalas SF member? :dunno:

Nesto - Is Dave Massey (another red '60) still out there ....I haven't seen him since the All Chapters (Sacramento) in 2005 :0


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMN I'M NOT SURE I'D I'LL BE AT THE SHOW  ...I HAVE ALOT OF THINGS IN MIND FOR MY CAR AND WANT TO GO AT IT STRONG IF I DO GO INTO THE DIRECTION I WANT TO


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 30 2007, 08:42 AM~7802165
> *DAMN I'M NOT SURE I'D I'LL BE AT THE SHOW  ...I HAVE ALOT OF THINGS IN MIND FOR MY CAR AND WANT TO GO AT IT STRONG IF I DO GO INTO THE DIRECTION I WANT TO
> *



IT'S ALWAYS BETTER TO TAKE YOUR CAR BUT IF YOU CAN'T, YOU CAN'T. JUST MAKE IT OUT THERE WITH YOUR CHEVROLEGS. 

THE CARSHOWS DON'T GET ANY CLOSER....THIS SHOW IS BASICALLY IN YOUR BACKYARD BRO.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Apr 30 2007, 01:20 PM~7803546
> *IT'S ALWAYS BETTER TO TAKE YOUR CAR BUT IF YOU CAN'T, YOU CAN'T.  JUST MAKE IT OUT THERE WITH YOUR CHEVROLEGS.
> 
> THE CARSHOWS DON'T GET ANY CLOSER....THIS SHOW IS BASICALLY IN YOUR BACKYARD BRO.
> *


NOT IN THE MOOD TO TAKE THE CHEVROLEGS...MIGHT TAKE THE DODGEPATAS :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: on the Redding pics!


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin: 
Hey, me and the wife will be there just because it is in our back yard. Why miss it when it is that close. We will probably even have her car there just because. Even if it is not painted.  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

See you there!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THINKING ABOUT BUSTING OUT THE TACO HAT AND LAS BOTAS DE COCODRILO


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 3 2007, 07:45 AM~7826033
> *THINKING ABOUT BUSTING OUT THE TACO HAT AND LAS BOTAS DE COCODILO
> *


"COCODILO" HUH, :roflmao:


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

So what car clubs are going to be representin' at the show in Marysville? :biggrin:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

IMPALA'S from Yuba City, and San Francisco will be their for sure!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huggys65impSS_@May 3 2007, 08:51 PM~7830957
> *So what car clubs are going to be representin' at the show in Marysville?  :biggrin:
> *




SOCIOS will b there


----------



## huggys65impSS (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2007, 02:02 PM~7852296
> *
> SOCIOS will b there
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

just around the corner hope we can get some guys from chico to show up :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I HEAR "BROWN SOCIOS" FROM YUBA CITY WILL BE GOING  :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 9 2007, 07:54 AM~7865765
> *I HEAR "BROWN SOCIOS" FROM YUBA CITY WILL BE GOING  :biggrin:
> *


If your talking about Adrian then yeah :yes:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Larry Tambien


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 9 2007, 09:02 AM~7865814
> *Larry Tambien
> *


IS HE THE WHITE GUY THAT PEOPLE THINK HE'S FUNNY? A REAL ESTATE ENVESTER MAKING LOTS OF MONEY? :dunno:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 9 2007, 08:38 AM~7866063
> *IS HE THE WHITE THAT PEOPLE THINK HE'S FUNNY? A REAL ESTATE ENVESTER MAKING LOTS OF MONEY? :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@May 9 2007, 09:57 AM~7866210
> *:twak:  :uh:
> *


QUE ONDA PINCHE ERNIE...HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE  QUE CUENTAS :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I WAS IN A CLUB 9 YRS AGO CALLED LOWRIDERS LIMITED OUT OF THE EAST BAY, R THEY STILL AROUND? OR HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF THEM?


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

They are still around www.lowriderslimited.com I talked to the press last week.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


ORALE NORTHEN CALIFAS COME CHECK OUT SOME OF THE BEST RANFLAS IN CALI.... ENJOY SOME GOOD MUSIC AND KICK BACK WITH SOME GENTE.....

NOS VEMOS EL 19.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@May 11 2007, 05:26 AM~7881676
> *SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE THERE!!!!!!
> ORALE NORTHEN CALIFAS COME CHECK OUT SOME OF THE BEST RANFLAS IN CALI.... ENJOY SOME GOOD MUSIC AND KICK BACK WITH SOME GENTE.....
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

jose seen your car but never caught up to u no love at that show the last count i heard was 743 cars


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 13 2007, 05:26 PM~7895505
> *jose seen your car but never caught up to u no love at that show the last count i heard was 743 cars
> *


Jose was chasing the girls around ! :biggrin: It was a good show!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders-unlimited_@May 14 2007, 05:11 AM~7898567
> *Jose was chasing the girls around ! :biggrin:  It was a good show!
> *


nice we were checkn them out but i think there was more ugly ones than hot ones then again i didnt have my beer goggles on hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 9 2007, 07:54 AM~7865765
> *I HEAR "BROWN SOCIOS" FROM YUBA CITY WILL BE GOING  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+May 9 2007, 08:01 AM~7865803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 07:36 AM~7898639
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CLASSIC


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 14 2007, 06:38 AM~7898650
> *CLASSIC
> *


Simon


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 9 2007, 07:54 AM~7865765
> *I HEAR "BROWN SOCIOS" FROM YUBA CITY WILL BE GOING  :biggrin:
> *


Wasn't that the new club in town you heard about? And it's not Larry and Adrian, either. I was told it was a brand new club. :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@May 14 2007, 02:51 PM~7901363
> *Wasn't that the new club in town you heard about? And it's not Larry and Adrian, either. I was told it was a brand new club. :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Theres only one Socios. Sounds 2 me like someone left Brown Society and is trying 2 put both names together I say Chale :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: wut u talkin bout Willis?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2007, 05:57 PM~7903083
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  wut u talkin bout Willis?
> *


I guess someone is starting a club called Brown Socios


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2007, 07:47 AM~7906862
> *I guess someone is starting a club called Brown Socios
> *


THATS WHAT I HEAR TO...BUT ITS NONE OF OUR GUYS :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 14 2007, 06:35 PM~7902954
> *Theres only one Socios. Sounds 2 me like someone left Brown Society and is trying 2 put both names together I say Chale  :thumbsdown:
> *


WACHA GABE GOING OLD SCHOOL WITH THEM WORDS :biggrin:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@May 13 2007, 05:26 PM~7895505
> *jose seen your car but never caught up to u no love at that show the last count i heard was 743 cars
> *


Yead Dave I saw your car too, bumped into Erine and asked about you! He said you were with your lady walking around. We were told as soon as we got their that some of our members were parked around the block. I WAS WONDERING WHO IT WAS!! You guys gonna make it to our show???
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2007, 06:47 AM~7906862
> *I guess someone is starting a club called Brown Socios
> *





:0 :0 :0 





sounds good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2007, 02:42 PM~7909947
> *:0  :0  :0
> sounds good  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess :scrutinize:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 15 2007, 07:54 PM~7911627
> *I guess :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno: thats the word around YC :uh: ....we thought the same as you did :uh:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@May 15 2007, 08:27 AM~7907803
> *Yead Dave I saw your car too, bumped into Erine and asked about you! He said you were with your lady walking around.  We were told as soon as we got their that some of our members were parked around the block. I WAS WONDERING WHO IT WAS!! You guys gonna make it to our show???
> :biggrin:
> *


jerry and ernie should be there we r having a party for my boy he is turning 10 we bought him a quad he has no idea pretty exciting .hopfully i can get one of our other members to take my car,i will not make it.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

I would like to thank everone for the support!!!!!!!!!
Hope its a good first annual !!
Peace! :biggrin: Lowriders-Unlimited.com


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 17 2007, 08:11 PM~7927442
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what are you doing?


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Tomarrows the big day, hope everyone is at home cleaning up their rides for da SHOW! I'm about to start right now!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@May 18 2007, 12:23 PM~7930944
> *Tomarrows the big day, hope everyone is at home cleaning up their rides for da SHOW!  I'm about to start right now!!!!!
> *


ME TOO...GOTTA STOP BY AND GET SOME WHITE SHOE CLEANER FOR MY CHEVROLEGS :biggrin:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

LLA LLEGO..... LLA LLEGO...............LLA LLEGO, SERGIO EL BAILADOR.............


I HOPE THE DJ'S HAVE SOME CUMBIAS..... CHAUUUYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders-unlimited (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@May 18 2007, 02:24 PM~7932027
> *LLA LLEGO..... LLA LLEGO...............LLA LLEGO, SERGIO EL BAILADOR.............
> I HOPE THE DJ'S HAVE SOME CUMBIAS..... CHAUUUYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


Thats right LLA LLEGO!!!! I have been running all day! Have to go clean my rides now! :biggrin:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 18 2007, 08:45 PM~7933986
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up E you ready 2 go represent 4 SOCIOS


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

OOOOH YEAH GETTING READY TO LEAVE HERE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@May 19 2007, 06:32 AM~7935560
> *OOOOH YEAH  GETTING READY TO LEAVE HERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW GUYS HOPE YOU HAVE ANOTHER NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thanks to everyone who came out to the show! With out you guys their would be no show! Looking forward for next year's already! :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I had to take off early, but I was curious to know what were the catagories and who took what? I had a good time, and it was cool catching up with Carlos, Gary, Ernie and Jerry from Impalas. Also hanging out and/or saying wassup to Jose from Impalas, Ardian and Larry from Socios and everyone else.  :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW...I WAS THERE CHILLIN WITH ERNIE AT ABOUT 7:30 AND STAYED TIL ABOUT 3:30  BUT IT WAS COOL JUST CHILLIN AND TALKING TO THE GUYS FROM IMPALAS AND SOCIOS...HOPE THERES A SHOW NEXT YEAR...AND FOR SURE I'LL MAKE IT THERE WITH MY MONTE...IF NOT I'LL JUST THROW THE SPOKES ON THE HONDA...HOPE THERES A EURO CATAGORY :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@May 18 2007, 03:24 PM~7932027
> *LLA LLEGO..... LLA LLEGO...............LLA LLEGO, SERGIO EL BAILADOR.............
> I HOPE THE DJ'S HAVE SOME CUMBIAS..... CHAUUUYYYYYYYY :biggrin:
> *


I DIDN'T HEAR NO CUMBIAS  I WAS HOPING HE WOULD PLAY "EL SHERIFF CHOCOLATE" OR EVEN SOME ROLAS FROM "LOS BUKIS"


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 21 2007, 06:59 AM~7946312
> *I DIDN'T HEAR NO CUMBIAS   I WAS HOPING HE WOULD PLAY "EL SHERIFF CHOCOLATE" OR EVEN SOME ROLAS FROM "LOS BUKIS"
> *


There was plenty of re*GAY*ton, though! :thumbsdown:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@May 21 2007, 09:14 AM~7946681
> *There was plenty of reGAYton, though! :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: 
HEY I SEEN SOME OUT AT THE CAR SHOW WITH "GOODTIMES C.C" SHIRTS OUT THERE...ANYONE KNEW WHO THEY WERE?


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree on the music. I asked the dj to play some oldschool, I even told him I had some cd's in da car??? Yeah VICS'79 we even had a trophy left over for best euro. You should have brought your honda!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@May 21 2007, 10:03 AM~7946907
> *I agree on the music. I asked the dj to play some oldschool, I even told him I had some cd's in da car??? Yeah VICS'79 we even had a trophy left over for best euro. You should have brought your honda!!!
> *


  DAMN I ASKED GARY TOO :biggrin: I WOULD OF THREW ON THE SPOKES AND ENTERD IT IN...GOT THE GOLD EMBLEMS AND THE WOOD GRAIN UP IN THE INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 

Members: VICS'79, *RagTreySS*


QUE ONDA ERNIE  GOOD SHOW BRO. I LIKED IT, BUNCH OF HOMIE KICKIN IT HAVING A GOOD TIME  ...PERO I'M MAD GUEY...YOU SAID THERE WOULD BE FREE HOTS DOGS :angry: (Y SALGAS CON TUS COSAS DE JOTOLIN) :uh:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin: THE GENTE WERE ALL GOOD..... THE RANFLAS WERE ALL FIRME..... VERY FAMILY AUTMOSPHERE...... & NO CHORIZOS TO TAKE MY YESCA AWAY  

WILL DEFENETLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@May 22 2007, 02:30 PM~7957102
> *:biggrin: THE GENTE WERE ALL GOOD..... THE RANFLAS WERE ALL FIRME..... VERY FAMILY AUTMOSPHERE...... & NO CHORIZOS TO TAKE MY YESCA AWAY
> 
> WILL DEFENETLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR
> *


You were doing drugs around kids? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@May 22 2007, 02:30 PM~7957102
> *:biggrin: THE GENTE WERE ALL GOOD..... THE RANFLAS WERE ALL FIRME..... VERY FAMILY AUTMOSPHERE...... & NO CHORIZOS TO TAKE MY YESCA AWAY
> 
> WILL DEFENETLY BE THERE NEXT YEAR
> *


What's up Juan. Once again, thanks to you and your crew for coming out to the show. Over all it was a good show, hope you guys made some money. I'll be hitting you up regarding some business soon.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 21 2007, 09:12 AM~7946945
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Members: VICS'79, RagTreySS
> ...


TALK TO JOSE, HE WAS GOING TO BE SLANGIN' THE HOT DOGS. I THINK HIS HOT DOG CART HAD A FLAT OR SOMETHING... :dunno:


----------

